# Peep Toe Help!!!!



## Princess6828 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Okay, I live in upstate New York where the weather is rapidly cooling down. I'm trying to build a new Fall/Winter work wardrobe, including shoes. I am noticing that a lot of the very cute dress shoes this season are open/peep toes. If I wanted to wear these with a pair of dress pants or a pencil skirt or something am I supposed to wear panthose of any kind? I always thought you're never supposed to wear hose with something open toe, but won't my tootsies get cold? I just wanted to know before I actually invest in any of them.*


----------



## luxotika (Sep 5, 2006)

They make pantyhose or kneehighs that have the toe part cut out of them, so you still get the feel/look of pantyhose if you need to wear them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, should I be wearing them in the winter with a skirt? I guess it wouldn't be such a big deal with dress pants


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 5, 2006)

Ah, pantyhose and open toed shoes, that seems to be the endless debate




When I was planning my wedding and someone would ask in the wedding planning message boards whether it was ok to wear pantyhose with open-toed shoes (that question came up a lot, actually), it always started huge arguments! Some people were adament that you should NEVER wear hose with open toes; other said it's fine as long as you don't have reinforced toes on the hose and can't see the seams.

I personally think there's nothing wrong with it, it just depends on what look you're going for and/or how comfortable your shoes are without hose! (Some of my dress shoes give me blisters without hose but feel fine with hose!) Even Stacey and Clinton on TLC's "What Not To Wear" said pantyhose with open-toed shoes are fine as long as you buy the seamless kind! So I say do what you want!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just never wear a pantyhose with open toe shoes, I remember my mom used to do that and I used to get mad, it looks ridiculous, if I am gonna get cold then I wear a closed toe. You could always find a shoe with little holes or open designs on the sides.


----------



## bad cat (Sep 6, 2006)

I have seen in countless mags for a few years now open toe shoes or peep toes w/tights not regular panty hose. I myself have worn tights w/chunky sandals, platforms, and peep toes and it looks just like the girls in the mags. I'm not sure if you have Targets or Wal-Marts out there but you can find tights for inexpensive at those types of places. I usually buy mine at JC Penney or at Nordstrom (I buy the Spanx brand) they are brown on one side and black on the other. Have fun w/your new winter wardrobe.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 6, 2006)

its up to you, but how warm could pantyhose really keep your toes?


----------



## luxotika (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, should I be wearing them in the winter with a skirt? I guess it wouldn't be such a big deal with dress pants Depending on where you live and what type of winter they have there, I would say to not wear open toed shoes during the winter.


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 6, 2006)

I wouldn't wear open-toe shoes in winter, I think it'd be more appropriate for fall and spring when it's not quite as cold. And these days you can wear them with really opaque tights/hose, as long as they don't make your toes look webbed. I found some pics from the Fall fashion shows (they look a little crazy, but you get the point...)
















SOURCE


----------



## Maja (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh yes, this question is asked a lot. I wouldn't wear open-toe shoes in the winter, because I'd freeze.

You can wear them with any type of thights, hose or whatever, just make sure there are no seams on the toes.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 9, 2006)

I think it just depends on your personal preference. If you feel comfortable with it, go for it!


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yes, this question is asked a lot. I wouldn't wear open-toe shoes in the winter, because I'd freeze.
You can wear them with any type of thights, hose or whatever, just make sure there are no seams on the toes.

What Maja said.


----------

